# creamsicle?



## kerryrep22 (Jun 10, 2008)

what genes make up one of these, i know its a cross between a corn and a ratsnake, but what exactly? and what you would get when you breed a creamsicle het for stripe, with,

ghost female het for lavender,
amel stripe,
lavender het for bloodred.

cheers


----------



## Play2009 (Feb 13, 2009)

i wanna know that too cuz i have a creamsicle corn snake...but i wanna know why if you cross a corn snake with a rat snake its a corn..not a rat.?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Amel corn X Great plains rat snake = .

100%Copper corn HET Creamsicle corn.
----
Copper corn HET Creamsicle X Copper corn HET Creamsicle = .

25%Creamsicle corn.
50%Copper corn HET Creamsicle.
25%Copper corn.


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

kerryrep22 said:


> what genes make up one of these, i know its a cross between a corn and a ratsnake, but what exactly? and what you would get when you breed a creamsicle het for stripe, with,
> 
> ghost female het for lavender,
> amel stripe,
> ...


To be a true creamsicle you need cornsnake and specificly Great Plains rat snake.
I have heard of other types of rats being used but the original defination is that it is "emoryi", the Latin name for the great plains rat.

If you breed a creamsicle het for stripe, with a ghost female het for lavender, you get Rootbeers het amel, het anery, het hypo, poss het Lavender.
If you breed a creamsicle het for stripe, with an amel stripe, you get Creamsicles, some with stripe and some only het for stripe.
If you breed a creamsicle het for stripe, with a lavender het for bloodred you get Rootbeers het Lavender, possible het stripe, possible het Difussed (bloodred).



Play2009 said:


> i wanna know that too cuz i have a creamsicle corn snake...but i wanna know why if you cross a corn snake with a rat snake its a corn..not a rat.?


ALL corns are rat snakes ( They are the red rat snake )
Any corn and rat snake crosses produce rat snake hatchlings NOT corns.

Hope this helps
Stephen


----------



## kerryrep22 (Jun 10, 2008)

cool thank you. what does a rootbeer look like btw? never heard of one.


----------



## kerryrep22 (Jun 10, 2008)

oh wait is rootbeer another name for copper, cos i get it then, thank you, :2thumb:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Yes, "Copper" is the UK name for Rootbeers.


----------



## kerryrep22 (Jun 10, 2008)

thank you


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i know nerys had some a while back from bairds to corn backgrounds.. personally, i go with what stephen said.. for me its only great plains.


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> i know nerys had some a while back from bairds to corn backgrounds.. personally, i go with what stephen said.. for me its only great plains.


I couldn't agree more but what do we call all the other types of hybrids?

Natrix


----------



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

Natrix said:


> I couldn't agree more but what do we call all the other types of hybrids?
> 
> Natrix


It varies tbh, as previously said even common names such as coppers & rootbeers refer to the same thing

There are other common names for various crosses;

buttercream - basically a butter corn with rat snake heritage

And aslo for different species crosses;

Pueblacorn - Corn x Pueblan Milk
Burmball - Burmese x Royal Python

There's hundreds of them, and some common names are only used in certain places or by certain people, so it's always better to confrim the species by stating clearly it's a cross between ? and ? so ther's no confusion


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

This is why I get so annoyed at the term 'creamsicle corn snake' as their is IMO no such thing!

A creamsicle is an albino hybrid and is NOT a corn snake.

I get quite angry when I see creamsicle corns for sale and make a point of talking to the shop owner about the confusion it causes.

I wonder how many corns are actually corns these days? If you're even thinking of crossing creamsicles into the morphs you've mentioned without fully knowing the facts (although now you do!) then that's one thing, but at least you have taken the time to come on here and research first. How many people buy a creamsicle 'corn' from a shop and breed it randomly to other 'true' corns without knowing the facts?

Thanks for posting and I hope that if you do any of these pairing you will be CRYSTAL CLEAR about what people are buying from you if you get young. All new owners MUST know they are getting a hybird and NOT a corn snake.

Cheers


Andy


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

bothrops said:


> This is why I get so annoyed at the term 'creamsicle corn snake' as their is IMO no such thing!
> 
> A creamsicle is an albino hybrid and is NOT a corn snake.
> 
> ...


Personally i think they sould just give the term corn snake to hybrids with P.Guttatus blood.And refer to pure P.Guttatus as Red rat snake.


----------

